# My 2nd Lil Ratty :)



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

He is also a small feeder rat lil bigger then Remy was but yea he's a bit skittish but I'll work with him to trust me and get used to his new surroundings. I'm still working on a name for him and he is also a black hooded rat


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Picture?


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*If he is hooded, you could name him Robin...lol Robin Hood. *


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Picture?


Will do when I get more light in the room I'm using my phone to take pix.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok.  He sounds cute though, how old is he?


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Ok.  He sounds cute though, how old is he?


Might be in the adolescent stage Im not sure =/


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

How's he doing?


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> How's he doing?



He's actually doing better he seems happy and everything still not used to being held but I'm sure I can getting used to that


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

View attachment 11096
View attachment 11097

Ratty! Finally have pix up another Feeder rat who has a happy home I spoil the heck out of him


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw, are you going to get him a friend?

He looks about 5 to 8 weeks old, he's about the size of my Bentley and Liam (They are turning 6 weeks tomorrow)


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Aw, are you going to get him a friend?
> 
> He looks about 5 to 8 weeks old, he's about the size of my Bentley and Liam (They are turning 6 weeks tomorrow)


Yay at least I know his close age  I actually did get him a friend but my 3rd lil rat is a lil runt I have a pic of him in the same forum called Remy The Runt both the cages R next to each other so they can sniff each other. Atm I'm focusing on new Remy since he needs a lot of care.


----------

